# Are these show quality Betta's?



## Ganggreenkhan (Jul 15, 2015)

Got these two off of ebay last week to breed and was wondering if they were good stock to make show Betta's. They're by far the best Betta I've ever owned. 

Also the guy I got them from has really dodgy english and is difficult to communicate with. What kind of Betta are they are they just plain HM or are they HMPK cause that's what I think they are.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Those are HM. I can't tell you anything else from those pictures because they are REALLY small...


----------



## AukWord (Mar 15, 2015)

Ditto on the small pics, and clicking them does not enlarge them.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Doesn't look like they are show quality, especially the girl..... But pretty fish otherwise! I love whites


----------

